# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Urinewegonsteking

## anjaver

Ik heb een vraag heb sinds dinsdag een urinewegonsteking,heb daar antibiotica voor gekregen en urine is op kweek gezet.Antibiotica slaat wel aan,alleen heb ik nog steeds pijn in boven benen Heeft dit ook met die urinewegonsteking te maken???

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo anjaver,

Had je voor de urinewegonsteking ook al pijn in je bovenbenen?
Volgens de klachten/verschijnselen zoals hieronder beschreven en zoals ik op andere websites ook las hoort pijn in de boven benen er niet bij als klacht, maar soms heb je natuurlijk uitzonderingen.
Ikzelf heb het ook gehad zonder pijn in mijn boven benen.

*Verschijnselen urinewegonsteking/urineweginfectie:*
Een urineweginfectie is een veel voorkomende aandoening die vooral bij vrouwen voorkomt, omdat hun urinebuis betrekkelijk kort is. Bovendien zit de plasbuis van de vrouw dicht bij de vagina en de anus. Daardoor kunnen bacteriën makkelijker in de blaas komen, bijvoorbeeld tijdens geslachtsgemeenschap. Bij mannen komt blaasontsteking minder vaak voor omdat hun urinebuis langer is.
De klachten bij een urineweginfectie zijn afhankelijk van de plaats van de ontsteking.
Bij een ontsteking van blaas of plasbuis is er pijn en een branderig gevoel bij het plassen. Vaak veroorzaakt de ontsteking een voortdurende aandrang, waardoor er steeds kleine beetjes worden geplast. Vaak is er een gevoel of de blaas niet helemaal leeg is. De urine kan troebel zijn of anders ruiken en er kan wat bloed bij de urine zitten. Sommige mensen hebben last van pijn of een drukkend gevoel onder in de buik of pijn onder in de rug. Er zijn echter ook mensen die vrijwel geen klachten hebben van een blaasontsteking. Bij ouderen kan er door een blaasontsteking urine-incontinentie optreden. Kinderen die al zindelijk waren, kunnen door een blaasontsteking weer (tijdelijk) onzindelijk worden.
Als de infectie omhoog gaat naar de hogere urinewegen kan nierbekkenontsteking ontstaan. Meestal is een niet opgemerkte of onvoldoende behandelde blaasontsteking de oorzaak. Nierbekkenontsteking is veel ernstiger dan blaasontsteking. Als nierbekkenontsteking vaker terugkomt is nierschade mogelijk. Een nierbekkenontsteking kan samengaan met pijn in één of beide zijden van de rug, uitstraling van de pijn naar de geslachtsorganen, koorts en overgeven.
(Bron: medicinfo.nl)

In elk geval heel veel sterkte en hopelijk wordt je snel weer beter!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

